

What places to visit in San Fran as a techie/nerd? - comatory

I&#x27;ll be visiting SF for first time in about two weeks. I&#x27;m curious what are some cool places to visit? I&#x27;ll definitely go to Computer Museum but it would be nice to hit two more places or so. I&#x27;m with my fiancee &amp; her parents and we&#x27;ll be there for three nights. We&#x27;ll do the usual sightseeing too, I just wanted to see some nice places for technical person. Thanks!
======
phodo
Disney museum in presidio, by the golden gate. Really worth it. As a bonus:
Statue of Yoda a short walk/drive away at Lucas Arts, also in the presidio.
Peek into the offices for some star wars memorabilia. Companies - if you're
into that: uber / twitter/ square ... all next to each other on Market St.
Further into SOMA, around 4th and king, you can find many other startups.
South Park: little park area off 3rd street... where Twitter was 'founded'.
Random: Mrs. Doubtfire (Robin Williams movie) house in pacific height. Cafe
Jaqueline - in north beach - a favorite restaurant of Steve Jobs. I think it
was mentioned in the Isaacson book.

